# Is anyone else using a Toyota to Plow?



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

Does anyone else use a toyota Pickup truck with a Meyers 6 1/2 Plow Setup, four cylinder engine truck to Plow residential driveways?


----------



## Strongmd (Nov 30, 2000)

02 Tundra, 8 cylinder, 7' poly meyer


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I own a 1989 Toyota pickup 4 cylinders with 6.5' Fisher plow. Pretty solid half ton truck. It is nice to be able to manuever around tight driveways easily. I know that a few other Plowsite members have plow on their Toyota too.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Stephen

Plow looks to be holding up well. Let me know when you want to sell.  

I run and 86 4x4 with a 6.5' or 7.5' and a 6ft electric V-box Highly modified chassis and engine. Also an 87 4Runner 4x4 has a plow but seldomg gets used.


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

A buddt of mine has an older (87 I think) that he uses. Its great for tight spots, it can get in and out of some tight spaces with ease. Plows fine and can push snow better than I expected.


----------



## jspivxl102 (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm looking to replace my 89 cherokee with a toyota truck... I used to drive an old clunker toyota and it died on me... I loved that truck. Anyway, I like their manueverability. I'm just a little afraid of pushing a snowplow with their 4 cylinder engine... 
JP


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Don't let that size fool you. The Toyotas can do handle snowplowing well without a problem. They are very easy to manuever in tight driveways.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Just bought a 1993 toyota T-100 6 cyl. manual 8ft bed. What size plow should I put on it?
Thanks 
Eric


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

I would say a 7 or 7.5 footer for that.


----------



## POWERBAND (Jan 18, 2001)

*2 Meter Meyers and small trucks*

I bought a trashed '85 Isuzu Trooper with a 2 Meter (@6.5') Meyers that was dealer installed. The little 1.9 liter didn't have much power but in low it could climb rocks. With the E-47 unit I could move the truck sideways with the power angle when the plow was against a pile. 
The '85 finally dissolved in the salt solution of N.Y. roads so I adapted the plowframe to our '88 Trooper which had @100K miles. I cranked up the torsion bars a little and used tall tires for extra clearance but it is very capable with the light Meyers even driving at road speed. I broke the plows' A frame, and the pivot bolt is the weakest part but the Trooper frames held up even when rusted through.
My young son now uses the '88 Trooper with @160K miles and I'm going to adapt the plow frame to the '95 Trooper my wife has been driving now that it just turned 100K and now becomes my "new" truck.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Any one know who makes a mount kit for the '93 Toyota T-100? I havent been able to find one on the western site.

Thanks 
Eric


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

mine was a 86 with a 4 banger raised with big meatie tires and a meyers 6.6.worked awsome.a year before i sold it i installed a 6 cycl from a newer pickup but man that truck was fun.that was my first ride back in high school.it came all setup the only thing i needed was snow.the ladies liked the tailgate alot LOL LOL  
same truck that marty had in back to the future just stick a plow on it and thats my old ride.....LOL


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

They are great little trucks...


----------



## t4dodge (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ToyotaPower _
> * Does anyone else use a toyota Pickup truck with a Meyers 6 1/2 Plow Setup, four cylinder engine truck to Plow residential driveways? *


Sorta, but it's a Fisher 6.5 - What else do you want to know?


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

T4Dodge, What year is it ? Why did you choose a fisher or a Meyers? 

Do you have any trouble pushing snow with it? How long have you had it and been snow plowing with it? 

Do you do residential or commerical account with it? Just wondering?

:waving:


----------



## t4dodge (Oct 10, 2002)

*What year is it ?* 
The truck is a 86k mile 1999 with a 2.7 DOHC 150HP 4 banger/auto, the plow is from the mid 80's...
Here's the install... 
Here's some pix from the last major snow we had...

*Why did you choose a fisher or a Meyers?*
If it was good enough for my Grand-Dad, it must be good enough for me!! seriously though, I chose the first one I found that was in my budget... But, I'm extremely happy with that Fisher, it's a tough rig built the old-fashion way...

*Do you have any trouble pushing snow with it?*
No, not really...

*How long have you had it and been snow plowing with it?* 
2 years, and this year it got the most useage...

*Do you do residential or commerical account with it?*
Residential, as in family and friends and their family, ie only 2 of them pay money...

Commercial: Since my parent's biz will invest in a tailgate sander, I guess they'll be my one and only commercial account... Their current plow-man will not sand for them...


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

T4dodge, How do you like the automatic transmission? Everyone tells me to get a stick vs auto. 

Reasoning they say it cheaper to replace a clutch then to replace a transmission. 

My guys usually blow a clutch about every other year when we have a active winter. 

At the beginning of this past season, I told my brother that out turbo 4 cyclinder is due for a clutch job. The clutch when on it during that big blizzard of snow 22" we had this winter.

:waving:


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

T4dodge, By the way I really enjoy your picture of your Toyota...Toyota are great plow trucks...:waving:


----------



## t4dodge (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ToyotaPower _
> *T4dodge, How do you like the automatic transmission? Everyone tells me to get a stick vs auto.
> *


I only got the Auto figuring the Wife would take the Taco to work in the winter, but that never happened... As far as plowing with it, I have nothing to compare it to... Everyone I know has Autos on there plow trucks... This summer I will be tossing in a tranny cooler, and an electric fan for highway driving - with the blade up so goes my running temp at anything over 60MPH and 40F...


----------



## bass7 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Toyota Trunda 2002*

Want to install a plow on my 2002 Trunda. Should I? What is the best plow? Is weight a problem? Need to know everything. I would be plowing a large church parking lot and a couple of drive ways. HELP
My e-mail is: [email protected]


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a 96 4Runner with 6'8" Snoway....works great.....my pics are too big. I can't post them.

Derek


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

I had an 84 with a buick v6 turbo 350 auto trans and locked diff's. 4 " lift and custom plow frame etc. 7.1/2foot diamond plow . That truck would go anywhere..I sold it the frame was getting soft.


----------



## F2Blica (Nov 20, 2004)

*'02 Tundra plow mount???*



Strongmd said:


> 02 Tundra, 8 cylinder, 7' poly meyer


I have a '02 Toyota Tundra and an old Meyer 2Meter plow from my '88 Ranger and was hoping to be able to use the A-frame and moldboard but can't find a Meyer mount for a Tundra. I notice Strongmd had a Meyer setup on his truck and was wondering what frame & light package you used.


----------

